# Neues BMX



## pyr0 (18. Juli 2005)

Seid gegrüßt

also ich nehm mal vorweg das ich keinerlei ahnung von BMX habe und die Frage von nem Freund ausgeht der leider kein Internet hat.
Also ich fang mal an: Er will jetzt mit BMX anfangen, hat zwar noch keine Erfahrungen in dem Sport aber ih gefällts halt, Balancetechnisch ist er mit skaten gut dabei. Er will komplett neu anfangen das heist BMX, Schoner, Helm, was man sonst noch so braucht (?)

Meine Frage wär da: er hat praktisch 500  Budget was nimmt er da am besten an:
-BMX
-Schoner
-Helm

ich wiederhol mich   

Ihr seht diese Art von Fred bestimmt zum zigsten mal aber leider hab ich wenn ich die Anfänger FAQs durchlese keine Ahnung  

Also ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen, ach ja: er will eher mit Flat anfangen 

Gruß,
pyr0


----------



## -Biohazard- (18. Juli 2005)

edit: achso er will flat fahren , na dann ist das addict vieleicht nicht die beste wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (18. Juli 2005)

gute Flatlandräder sind recht teuer, da net so weit verbreitet, günstige beispiele wären 

KHE Flatland  - 399.00







TITUS Flatliner  - 299.00







ne alternative wär n Freestyle-BMX, halt mit 4 Pegs, Rotor, etc. und nem noch relativ kurzen Oberrohr z.B.

WETHEPEOPLE Nova - 299.00


----------



## Vitali (18. Juli 2005)

von 999 auf 399 reduziert, gibts bei G&S www.gsbmx.de (dort gibts auch weitere Info's)


----------



## pyr0 (18. Juli 2005)

also erstmal danke für die Posts! Ich wollt ma fragen obs jetzt absolut net möglich ist mit einem FlatBMX inner Ramp zu fahrn? oder wo sind die gravierenden (oder überhaupt die) unterschiede?

Gruß,
pyr0


----------



## -Biohazard- (19. Juli 2005)

mhh also da gibts schon unterschide vor allem bei der geo und flatlandbikes sind meistens auch mehr auf leichtbau als auf stabilität aufgebaut, desweiteren dauert es so weit ich weis ziemlich lange bis man einigermaßen flat fahren kann


----------



## jimbim (19. Juli 2005)

wenn er flat fahren will braucht der keinen helm schoner etc.!


----------



## mr.onehand (19. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> wenn er flat fahren will braucht der keinen helm schoner etc.!



Nein. Braucht er bestimmt ncht.    Schoner und HElm sind immer sinnvoll!


----------



## jimbim (19. Juli 2005)

was soll beim flatten schon passieren


----------



## Hertener (19. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> was soll beim flatten schon passieren


Wenn 15 kg schwungvoll bewegter Stahl ungewollt mit Deinen empfindlicheren Körperteilen kollidieren wirst Du es wissen.
Oder bist Du Masochist? Dann kannst Du im Sommer auch barfuß und in Badehose fahren.


----------



## moo (20. Juli 2005)

Hab trotzdem noch nie nen Flatlander mit Helm gesehen.
obs sinnvoll wär kann ich nich beurteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyr0 (20. Juli 2005)

hihi,

er hat sich ma des Titus Faltliner angeschaut... was haltet ihr davon. Ist es in Ordnung vom Preis/Leistungsverhältniss? Was ist das für ein neues Rotorsystem? Ich hab jetzt leider nur den shop gefunden und kenn den auch nich. Kann man denen vertrauen? Thx soweit 

Titus Flatliner

http://www.raddiscount.de/P03383.html

Gruß,
pyr0


----------



## jimbim (20. Juli 2005)

HIER
Ist der "richtige" Shop .
Also mir wurde von dem bike abgeraten...


----------



## RISE (20. Juli 2005)

Also dieses Rotorsystem ist von KHE übernommen und wenn mal was kaputt geht ist es angeblich nicht möglich jeden beliebigen Vorbau zu fahren. Es hatte auch noch mehr Nachteile, da musst du mal ein bisschen hier rumblättern. Ich würde mir eher dieses reduzierte von GS BMX mal genauer ansehen oder ansonsten sparen fürs WTP Sinus.


----------



## Hertener (20. Juli 2005)

@ jimbim

Dein Link führt nicht nach Titus.    Überprüf das bitte mal.


@ pyr0

Das ist das gleiche Rotorsystem, das bei KHE zum Einsatz kommt.
Ob's gut ist oder schlecht? K.A. - jedenfalls funktioniert es.

Und wie wäre es hiermit ? EDIT2: Ach, das hatten wir auch schon.   

Gruß aus Herten

Dominik

EDIT: Na, da bin ich noch etwas träge heute morgen. Da war mal wieder einer etwas schneller.


----------



## jimbim (20. Juli 2005)

sry wegen dem link ich denke mal dieser funktioniert!
klick!
(wenn nicht einfach auf titus.de gehen dann auf webshop und auf BMX   )

EDIT: sone *******!!!!!!!!!! Wie zum teufel kommt man über den link nur zu SPIEGEL.DE?????????????????????


----------



## derFisch (20. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> sry wegen dem link ich denke mal dieser funktioniert!
> klick!
> (wenn nicht einfach auf titus.de gehen dann auf webshop und auf BMX   )
> 
> EDIT: sone *******!!!!!!!!!! Wie zum teufel kommt man über den link nur zu SPIEGEL.DE?????????????????????




_click it _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (20. Juli 2005)

@ jimbim

Bist Du vielleicht bei Titus eingeloggt wenn Du die Adresse zur Seite kopierst?


----------



## jimbim (21. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ jimbim
> 
> Bist Du vielleicht bei Titus eingeloggt wenn Du die Adresse zur Seite kopierst?


nö...


----------



## Hertener (21. Juli 2005)

Mhm, dann schau Dir Deinen Link noch einmal genau.  
Tipp: Wo sind wir hier?


----------



## DHJack (30. Juli 2005)

Ich will mir auch eins kaufen!
Is das WTP Nova auch gut zum Streeten? Oder nur mit etwas veränderungen?
Und wie stehts mit der Größe? Is mir das Nova mit meinen 1,80 zu klein?


----------



## Hertener (31. Juli 2005)

Nö, eigentlich gilt beim BMX, je größer, desto besser.   
Du kannst vielleicht einen kleineren Rahmen nehmen, doch leidet dann darunter die Stabilitaet.  
Und ein Nova, IMHO, reicht für Einsteiger vollkommen aus.


----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Wieso sollte ein kleinerer Rahmen instabiler sein? Das ist völliger Unsinn.

Wenn du nur Dirt fahren möchtest, empfehle ich dir einen Rahmen mit 20.75" oder sogar 21" Oberrohrlänge. Wenn du eher Park/Street fährst, 20.5-20.75"TT. Natürlich kannst du mit allen Oberrohrlängen alles fahren. Ich bin so um die 178cm und fahre nun einen 20.5"TT Rahmen und bald einen 20.6"TT, fahre jedoch nur Street und mag es klein und wendig.


----------



## Hertener (31. Juli 2005)

@ kater

Sorry, da habe ich mich etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, dass ein kürzerer Rahmen, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, wendiger ist.


----------



## DHJack (31. Juli 2005)

Ich will nur Street fahren sonst nix!
Habt ihr vielleicht noch andere Ideen bis 350 euro an Komplettbikes?


----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Vergiss es. Entweder du bist bereit, mehr Geld zu investieren oder du spielst weiterhin Playstation.


----------



## Hertener (31. Juli 2005)

Also, mir würde das hier für den Anfang ausreichen:  klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Da sind nur die Hauptrohre aus CrMo 4130. Der Rest ist HiTen, daher Billigstahl. Ne, mindestens 500, besser 600 ausgeben.


----------



## Hertener (31. Juli 2005)

Mal bei eBay geschaut: klick

Herstellerseite: Mongoose

EDIT: Das ist Full Cromo - und IMHO günstig. Man beachte auch die durchweg positive Bewertung des Verkäufers.


----------



## DHJack (31. Juli 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss es. Entweder du bist bereit, mehr Geld zu investieren oder du spielst weiterhin Playstation.


Oder fahre einfach weiter Freeride  

Ne aber das Nova is schon cool!


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Oder fahre einfach weiter Freeride
> 
> Ne aber das Nova is schon cool!




nee, isses nich...

von dem Specialized Fuse III hab ich bis jetzt nichts schlechtes gehört, der rahmen ist vollständig aus Cr-Mo gefertigt und der Preis liegt, soweit ich weis, unter 400, für dirt und street eigentlich ganz nett...







ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir selbst so eins zuzulegen...


----------



## kater (2. August 2005)

Das ist Specialized. Ich dachte, du willst BMX fahren? Nichts für ungut, aber Support brauchen die echten Leute, nicht Grossfirmen.


----------



## Atari (2. August 2005)

gibt das addict von wethepeople für 350 -5% bei 

http://www.extremertuechtigung.com

Ich hab des und bis jetzt find ichs ganz nett 
außer den Pedalen die sind ********...


ciao


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Specialized. Ich dachte, du willst BMX fahren? Nichts für ungut, aber Support brauchen die echten Leute, nicht Grossfirmen.



nur das problem is halt das die rahmen von kleineren firmen für nen schüler (fast) unbezahlbar sind.
und anscheinend kann specialized ja auch bmx räder bauen...


----------



## Flatpro (2. August 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> und anscheinend kann specialized ja auch bmx räder bauen...


können se nich....


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> können se nich....



echt? nuja, wie gesagt, hab bis jetzt von leuten immer nur gehört das sie sehr zufrieden mit den rädern warn, was fahreigenschaften etc. betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. August 2005)

haha, dann is noch keiner von denen aufm richtigen rad gefahren...


----------



## kater (2. August 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> nur das problem is halt das die rahmen von kleineren firmen für nen schüler (fast) unbezahlbar sind.
> und anscheinend kann specialized ja auch bmx räder bauen...



Das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Flybikes, Macneil, Mutiny, SuperStar, etc... Es gibt so viele Firmen, die super Produkte zu guten Preisen anbieten. Ausserdem kannst du dir ja auch einen Secondhand Rahmen kaufen. Ich verkaufe gerade einen 4 Monate junge SuperStar Le Treets in 20.5" TT, schwarz mit EU-BB, ohne Bremssockel. 100.- CHF


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2005)

jo, des wär auch möglich   

aber gibts ausser dem wtp addict noch nen radl in der preisklasse um 350, das nich aus diesem hi ten stahl is?


----------



## RISE (2. August 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> jo, des wär auch möglich
> 
> aber gibts ausser dem wtp addict noch nen radl in der preisklasse um 350, das nich aus diesem hi ten stahl is?



Nicht wirklich. Für rund 450 gibt es noch ein Federal und für noch etwas mehr dann schon ein Eastern Ace of Spades. Die sind beide ganz brauchbar.
Bei Einsteigerrädern ist das nicht so einfach, weil die meisten "kleinen" Firmen keine Qualitätsabstriche machen wollen, die man bei einem VK von 350 machen muss.Die Firmen haben ja auch einen Ruf zu verlieren und wollen ja letztendlich auch nicht auf Rädern sitzenbleiben, die zwar einen tollen Rahmen, aber dafür nur Schrottparts haben.

Für 350 bleibt also nur das Addict, welches für den Preis aber auch wirklich gut ist - oder eben was gebrauchtes. Mein Macneil (Bilder siehe Gallerie) hab ich nach langer Suche bei ebay geschossen - für 170 komplett. Ich hab zwar auch schon wieder investiert, aber ich für meinen Teil habe lieber ein gebrauchtes Rad mit tollen Teilen als andersherum.
Gerade ist übrigens ein WTP 4 Seasons bei ebay drin, bei dem ein paar Teile (Kurbel, Kettenblatt, Pedale und Kette) fehlen.
Es lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall, da sich ein BMX meiner Meinung nach viel besser fährt als ein MTB. Es kostet etwas Gewöhnungszeit, aber danach möchte man nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (2. August 2005)

nunja, hab grad mal das 4 seasons das bei ebay is angeschaut und irgendwie nunja, nich toll, die canti sockel wurden entfernt, und jetzt hängt die bremse hinten so etwas provisorisch rum...nuja...und brakeless is glaub absolut nix für mich...
wenn ich mir jetzt en addict kaufen würde wär ja schonmal ne solide grundbasis da, oder? mit der zeit können die parts die halt kaputtgehn ja gewechselt werden...
also wenn mir jetzt hier niemand einen grund sagt der absolut gegen das addict spricht, werd ich mir das wohl zulegen.


----------



## RISE (3. August 2005)

Da hätte ich keine Bedenken. Die Lager der Kurbeln sollen nicht die besten sein, aber naja, du kannst die Parts ja tauschen wenn sie kaputt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atari (4. August 2005)

also bis jetzt find ich am addict nur die Pedale ********... ansonsten rockts schon 

naja ok der Lenker könnte bisserl anders sein so dass ich den bissi kürzen könnte oder mir gibt jemande nen anderen Hebel für meine HS33


----------



## UrbanJumper (4. August 2005)

boahh geh ma weg ey mit HS33 am BMX, unmöglich


----------

